# Please help me.



## Matt3238 (May 25, 2013)

Hello guys, my name is Matt an I am a sophomore in high school, I am 16 and am in need of a new golf set. I have done lots of research and came to the conclusion that the Taylor made rbz would be the way to go even though they are more expensive then most other brands. Next spring I should be playing varsity golf for my school and I need a newer better fitting set than what I have which ive had since I was 13. Now I am in no terms a good golfer but I can hit the ball very solid and have a monster drive(260+ yards). Today I went with my parents to look at getting some new clubs and tryed a bunch of different irons out on the virtual range. I came to the conclusion that the Wilson ci11's for 400$ were my second favorite and the taylormade rbz's were the best clubs for 500$. They were both steel shafts and were 7 clubs in each set. What should I do? My dad doesn't want to spend 500$ for a set of irons because I also need a new driver and 3 wood and putter and such, he doesn't think that for my age and skill level that he should spend that much money. I just really think the Taylor mades are so much better, more power and forgiveness and other stuff. What should I do, get the rocketballz or the ci11's? Thank you guys for any help you can give me!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Matt, and welcome
Unfortunately budget constraints are a part of every ones lives.
I suggest you get with your Dad and decide how much you have to spend, and then get the best clubs for you with in that amount.
Good luck!!!


----------



## Matt3238 (May 25, 2013)

stevel1017 said:


> Hi Matt, and welcome
> Unfortunately budget constraints are a part of every ones lives.
> I suggest you get with your Dad and decide how much you have to spend, and then get the best clubs for you with in that amount.
> Good luck!!!


Thank you, I decided to get a new set of taylormade burner 2.0 for $299 and to continue looking at drivers and fairway woods


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice choice my tip here is to make sure you get fitted for them don't just buy them off the shelf. You will notice the difference!


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*California Golf*



Matt3238 said:


> Thank you, I decided to get a new set of taylormade burner 2.0 for $299 and to continue looking at drivers and fairway woods


That's good Matt! You already bought what's on your heart. $299 is not that bad. Just keep on practicing with your driver,I know you'll do good. :thumbsup:


----------

